# Can anyone recommend me a Horse Physio/back person?



## SammyDingle (5 March 2014)

If anyone has details of a good back person/physio who covers Stockport area i would be very grateful.

I have previously used a lady called Lisa i think but i cannot for the life of me think of her second name and i have no number!

Thank you


----------



## fatpiggy (5 March 2014)

Annabel Roberts is great and won't keep insisting on repeat visits if one will do the trick.  I'm afraid I don't have her number any more since my old girl was PTS.


----------



## neddy man (5 March 2014)

"joe carby on facebook " he is from the north side of Sheffield,  but travels over your  area very regular, he has a very good reputation locally.


----------



## Horsemad 123 (5 March 2014)

Andraya Hiscock, based in Poynton. Excellent. Very kind and quiet with horses and a lovely person. She has a website so google her.


----------



## Annie B. (7 March 2014)

Joanne Andrews is based in Maghull and covers a very large area. Offers an excellent service and can have horses at her own yard for intensive treatments if need. Details are available on google.


----------



## fuzzle (13 March 2014)

Mark windsor  based at the Ashbrook equine hospital on a Friday, there are also vets there if you need any advise xxxx


----------



## LC90 (16 March 2014)

Liz Yeates. Very good physio and you would be able to find on facebook. PM me if you would like her number


----------

